# Gypsy - One Year Ago vs. Now



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

thats great ! she looks really good =]


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

She looks so much calmer and more relaxed.

Just read about the slipped breast collar, glad you got that fixed.
She sure looks nice in harness!!

What a fun vehicle to have.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driving*

hiya great little spinner you have there my frend she looks superfine and i admire your ski up grade it looks like you guys are haveing lots of fun thanks for shareing your pictures and the best of luck driveing.
i cant display pictures on here but if you look in my albums thay are there.


----------

